

Bitstamp's broken matching engine mismatches orders 7% below market price - atian
http://blog.tian.io/bitstamp-has-a-broken-matching-engine

======
albireox
A la Cryptsy?

------
kolev
I've had order executed incorrectly in the past. Given their support doesn't
respond in weeks, I didn't even bother reporting it.

